# Fantastic horses!!!!!



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone who like to comment on the horsepictures I took?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Good looking horses you got there!


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Now you are friendly people who are willing to answer on a topic  !!!! I'm also member of another horseforum (www.bokt.nl) but whatever I write, they just won't answer me! Sooooooo.... You got yourself a new lasting member!!!!     

Way to go Idaho!


----------



## purest silver (Sep 3, 2007)

Aww your pony is so absolutely cute. Is that Falabella or Miniature horse?And I love your black horse too. it looks like he has a straw sticking out of his mouth!!!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I love the one with the pony stickng his nose up to the camera!! It's cute!


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you for the nice comments! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

purest silver said:


> Aww your pony is so absolutely cute. Is that Falabella or Miniature horse?And I love your black horse too. it looks like he has a straw sticking out of his mouth!!!


Eeeeehhhmmm.... I think that Falabellas are even smaller, but it could be a shetlander. Nontheless he was very small! They were in a field outside of town.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

i love the one of the pony's nose in the camera! I want to kiss it!!!


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

alucard said:


> i love the one of the pony's nose in the camera! I want to kiss it!!!


You want to kiss the computermonitor?  Hahaha!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww super cute!  
Lovely piccies


----------



## keithturner (Aug 20, 2007)

Those are some great pictures!!!! keep em coming. i like horse pictures


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

keithturner said:


> Those are some great pictures!!!! keep em coming. i like horse pictures


Be careful what you wish for, it might just come true, hahaha!!!


----------



## keithturner (Aug 20, 2007)

wont bother me at all


----------

